# '66 convertible door alignment help



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Passenger door on my '66 convertible has become mis aligned. The overall spacing is still correct but the bottom of the door is out about 1/4". I looked in the Fisher Body Manual book but was unable to get a clear proceedure. Anyone familiar with this alignment process?
Thanks Ahead,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't specifically done this, but I believe that in order to move the bottom of the door in, you will need to adjust the bottom hinge in where it attaches to the chassis (as opposed to where it attaches to the door). I would clearly mark, either with tape of a black felt marker the positions of both the top and bottom hinges, loosen both where they attach to the chassis and adjust so that the bottom moves in (say 1/4 inch) and the top stays in about the same place. As long as you don't completely unscrew anything you can probably do this yourself, though a helper is generally not a bad idea.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done this. It's both hinges that you need to loosen at the door, not the body. The door is then "rolled" inward at the bottom. You'll know it's right when the gap closes up and the wing window doesn't smack against the windshield A pillar. It takes time, patience, and a helper is handy. Mask the areas around the door edges to avoid paint chips. I put new hinges on my '67 convertible, driver's side. The adjustment to get it "just right" took a while....but was worth it. Nothing spells "roach" more than a door that you have to slam shut.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've done this. It's both hinges that you need to loosen at the door, not the body.


Yes, just checked again and he is correct .. loosen at the door, not the body.:willy: I've replaced the hinge bushings in the past and alignment can take awhile and is very satisfying when you get it right ... door will close solid and window fits nicely to weather stripping.:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

before playing with the hinges check the striker where the door latch catches- this piece can become loose and cause the door to stick out when closed- ask me how I know  just open the door and see if you can move the striker by hand, if you can its loose and the door will not close properly


----------

